# SquareTrade 35% off iPad warranties



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SquareTrade is offering a 35% off coupon good for iPads to all of it's facebook friends. There's no max on this, so if you just got an iPad in the last 30 days, I highly recommend them. It says the coupon is good through Friday. 

Glad I waited a few days.. I was going to get mine last week.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

How do I get the code for this? Thank you


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

spoiled brat said:


> How do I get the code for this? Thank you


You need to friend them on facebook.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up, Heather! I bought my iPad on Oct. 4, and was planning to get a STW soon. Glad I waited.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

Got my Square trade warranty today..use the code "like".
I couldn't find it and had to call them AFTER I purchased the warranty. 
They were terrific and refunded me the difference.
A very professional company.


----------

